# Home Haunt News Facebook Fan Page



## HomeHauntNews.com (Nov 1, 2008)

Home Haunt News has launched our official Facebook Fan Page.

If you are on Facebook, please become a fan at: http://www.facebook.com/homehauntnews 
Thank you!

Watch for our improvements in 2010!

Scoop


----------

